# marine radio question



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a uniden president radio with a shakespeare 5206-N antenna that came with a boat I bought last year. All I hear is static on the radio,, I can barely pull in the weather channels on the lake or at home.I don't hear anyone talking and no luck with radio checks.
I used to be able to hear the weather channels at home and on the lake on my old boat radio. 
Any ideas on troubleshooting the problem? I never use the radio but want one on case of emergency. I thought about getting a new radio and antenna or getting a handheld. I assume your not going to get the range with a handheld like you would with a in dash radio with a 8' antenna?
Or should I start with a new antenna and if that doesnt work then get a radio?
Thanks for any advise.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

check the antenna connection. take it off the radio and make sure it is clean. it should be soldered on the end for best results. or try your antenna on someone elses radio first.


----------

